# Aus: fawn pit-type dog filmed biting shark



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Dog Bites Shark, Australian Man Captures it on Video

2 dogs are swimming toward the camera; the man filming says 'apparently they do this' [swim with sharks 
or herd sharks] 'all the time'. There are at least 6 sharks in the shallows, & suddenly one of the dogs ducks under, 
bites a shark, & pops back up - while the sharks swim off.

there is a dead dugong lying beached nearby, which is probably what attracted the sharks.


----------

